# Diablo 2 Battlenet Issue



## aybyman (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm running Vista, have forwarded ports 6112-6119 and port 4000.
i can connect to bnet once, when I try to create an acccout, it says: You have been disconnected, please reconnect. If i try to reconenct, it never gets past the "connecting to bnet" dialouge

Any help?


----------



## Watari (Apr 28, 2008)

You don't need to forward ports to connect to bnet. Maybe it's the server you're on, your internet connection or a firewall you have. Make sure your firewalls are disabled or allowing diablo 2 to access the internet.


----------



## ourselfish (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm having the same issue My fire wall is turned off for sure and I have enough bandwidth to play web videos.

Contact Blizzard support?

support.blizzard.com


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

find your routers and diablo 2
http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm


----------

